# Rancho to burns at these flows



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Can someone tell me what this stretch of river is like at these flows?
I'm considering par frame with 6 and 8 year old. They've rafted main salmon, San Juan, rio Chama so just want a little beta before I drive that distance to find out it wasn't what I was expecting.
Thanks for the beta.

Rancho del rio to burns


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dbarrett (Mar 8, 2013)

We ran Pumphouse to the Two Bridges takeout on Sunday. I doubt you'll be able to get the raft under the second bridge there (https://goo.gl/maps/RjIdZ) in which case you will have to portage- which should not a problem as long as you have enough people.

The stretch from Rancho to Two Bridges was a lot of fun. I wouldn't advise doing it solo with young kids but it would be fine if you had a second boat along.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Its pretty fun at these levels. Nice wave trains. The two bridges I believe they are talking about is a stacked set of bridges with like 6 staggered pylons in the river. That is dicey but the rest is good to go.


----------



## whiskey_river (Mar 2, 2015)

Good waves above and below state bridge. Catamount is a pretty good size rapid a this level as well. Take out at pinball to avoid the lower two bridges, but they are runnable at high water. Rodeo is also quite large right now, but there is an informal take out above the railroad bridge in burns if you don't want to run rodeo.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

This is all super helpful.
Could you help me pinpoint
Pinball on a map?
Thanks so much


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## whiskey_river (Mar 2, 2015)

Here's the address, but also check out the blm website for a good map with river miles. near 19054-19776 Colorado River Rd, Gypsum, CO 81637


----------



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

The Bureau of Land Management would like to make sure that you are aware that the access point that is referred to as "Burns" in this post is on private land and is not a public access point. You will need to obtain private landowner permission to use that river access.

Thank you.

BLM Colorado River Valley Field Office


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I SUP'd from Two Bridges to Catamount, its fun, and was a quick 10 miles. We had two paddle boarders and a raft with two adults and two kids under age of 6. Some fun wave trains. We got out before rapid at normal boat ramp at catamount, but its just some bigger wave trains, and would be fun if you are going to Burns.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Matt,

Here's a link to the BLM Guidebook that shows public and private land and where the major rapids are. Pinball is downstream of Catamount. Twin Bridges to Catamount may be a good float, if the Catamount bridge is passable. 

Take care,

-AH


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Sunday June 14th = 6500 cfs. I watched 2 rafts (guides) get under Two Bridges (the second bridge right at the ramp). They had stern mounted lowback NRS seats. they had to get low, but not in the bays.

It is now 7200 ...go to that ramp and take a look (there will be people to talk with).

We did Two Bridges to Catamount to not risk my buddies DRE seat. That is a great section at this flow (4-5 class 2 rapids). At late summer it is slow. Those 10 miles (two bridges to catamount) only takes 1:40 right now. Rancho to Two bridges would take 2 hours right now.

The bridge at Catamount is plenty tall. Cant run the whole rapid at Catamount if you wanna hit the boat ramp after the bridge. Can only get the first 1/3.

The Burns takeout (private) I think the owners charge a few bucks...short, steep dirt ramp. I cant remeber, but i believe you cant get a trailer to it (20 foot hump your gear)


----------



## BReds (Oct 29, 2014)

BLM_CRVFO said:


> The Bureau of Land Management would like to make sure that you are aware that the access point that is referred to as "Burns" in this post is on private land and is not a public access point. You will need to obtain private landowner permission to use that river access.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> BLM Colorado River Valley Field Office


How/where do you do this? Someone else mentioned that you can pay for day access.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Attached is image of takeout. Right where the road takes downhill turn under the railroad tracks. Post office just past this on the left. 

The owners (per Eagle County GIS/assessor website) says Nottingham investors.....about 2000 acres of property adn multiple houses, no real owner listed.

My buddy used it last year- said some folks just came up to them when they were taking out. They offered them $ and it cost "a few bucks"

Let us know if you call BLM adn get and address or phone number...or just run Rodeo Rapid on the left !


----------

